# Australian radio host abuses India



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 1, 2011)

*Australian radio host calls India '**** hole', Ganga a 'junkyard' *
Australian radio host calls India 'shit hole', Ganga a 'junkyard' - The Times of India

Sad but true.  But the foreigners do not have a right to say this.  It is for us to solve. Truth also is, the Gandhi family is continuing to loot us like the British East India Company.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

True to some extent but he does not have the right to say this .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2011)

He does have the right to free speech.Just as I can call Somalia a fvcked up place,or Greece financially retarded.
Bit of a nothing story really.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 1, 2011)

Yea  .

Just like Australia is filled up with " Criminals  "


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 1, 2011)

Well it shows their culture. Need not say anything more than that.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 1, 2011)

What more to expect from the Australians?


----------



## noob (Aug 1, 2011)

He is telling the truth everyone knows. But his choice of words are not correct. But this is the word common people use to describe something unclean. He is a radio host not a diplomat. It's not just Government which is responsible for lack of cleanliness. It's we the people. The countries which are clean, the people themselves are disciplined and want to keep their home and country clean. Our people don't have that. At the maximum, they will clean their house and throw the junk in public areas.


----------



## ico (Aug 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He does have the right to free speech.Just as I can call Somalia a fvcked up place,or Greece financially retarded.
> Bit of a nothing story really.


This.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He does have the right to free speech.Just as I can call Somalia a fvcked up place,or Greece financially retarded.
> Bit of a nothing story really.



True but as a radio/TV host you have some responsibility.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 1, 2011)

That is different from the "rights" part.My reply was only regarding that.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 1, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He does have the right to free speech.Just as I can call Somalia a fvcked up place,or Greece financially retarded.
> Bit of a nothing story really.



This.

Never get it why Indians are hyper sensitive to remarks about their country. Learn to take it with a pinch of salt. I've seen swamijis giving lectures about Indian culture and their level of bashing of other countries makes Australian RJ's seem like school kids in front of sailors, especially since its often with false and altered truths to suit their views. I don't see the targeted countries complaining though 

PS: River Ganga is not a junkyard. Its a graveyard. Has semi-burnt and semi-decomposed dead bodies floating in it at some places


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> He does have the right to free speech.Just as I can call Somalia a fvcked up place,or Greece financially retarded.
> Bit of a nothing story really.



Looks like you got a spelling wrong. Or should I say your free speech is impeding in this forum 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
As for the RJ I can say that he is right about the Ganga river though. Its in such bad shape. Throwing garbage into the river=Junkyard. Fine. Throwing mutilated and burnt dead bodies into it. Well that is pollution on a whole different scale.

As for the remarks on our country they were uncalled for and unwarranted.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

Nah,I just don't like asterisks.


----------



## Sarath (Aug 2, 2011)

I find this thread most ironical. I think that green mod says it no big deal. But if the same RJ were to join TDF and post his speech here, he would be banned immediately.


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> Looks like you got a spelling wrong. Or should I say your free speech is impeding in this forum


depends in what context you use.


----------



## d3p (Aug 2, 2011)

Few years back, Hayden & Symonds were having few issues about indians especially Harbhajan.

Later in IPL seasons, they were playing together & having fun being in the same team. Now where is the grudge & which topic our media has taken in News Channel's for months & made a huge issue out of it.

Todays headlines : --

Today indian cricket team lost to England, So lets burn some houses, buses & something else & show this goddam grudge towards Indian Cricket Team. This is how we behave when things doesn't work the way we think.

Come-On be a man & start learning from our own Mistakes....This particular thought is hardly visible among us.
*
We ourselves should feel shame before posting such news & making it wide spread & create trouble for others.*


----------



## ico (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I find this thread most ironical. I think that green mod says it no big deal. But if the same RJ were to join TDF and post his speech here, he would be banned immediately.


They are in their *own* country and say whatever they want to. Just like a typical Indian abuses our dear neighbour daily.


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 2, 2011)

MetalheadGautham said:


> This.
> 
> Never get it why Indians are hyper sensitive to remarks about their country. Learn to take it with a pinch of salt. I've seen swamijis giving lectures about Indian culture and their level of bashing of other countries makes Australian RJ's seem like school kids in front of sailors, especially since its often with false and altered truths to suit their views. I don't see the targeted countries complaining though
> 
> PS: River Ganga is not a junkyard. Its a graveyard. Has semi-burnt and semi-decomposed dead bodies floating in it at some places





First we will have to change our culture of making ganga a graveyard!! Which in India is impossible. (Traditions!)


----------



## sygeek (Aug 2, 2011)

uhh..I say this all the time.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I find this thread most ironical. I think that green mod says it no big deal. But if the same RJ were to join TDF and post his speech here, he would be banned immediately.



I will agree to this !


----------



## asingh (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I find this thread most ironical. I think that green mod says it no big deal. But if the same RJ were to join TDF and post his speech here, he would be banned immediately.



I doubt he would be banned. It is a open forum. Usually we ban people for the following reason -- broad categories:

1. Spam.
2. Solicitation.
3. Pornography.
4. Direct piracy links/content/discussion.
5. Personal attacks -- repeated.
6. PM harassment.
7. Plagiarism.

The blog listing does not fall in any of the above.

************************************************
Anyways, Indians are hypocritical. We ourselves are so overtly shameless and rude when it comes to others religions. Is not our still existent caste system much worse than this blog. Be it eating habits, social orientations Indians go viral upon each other. Now when someone makes a comment, people demand an apology. How many apologies were sought here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 2, 2011)

Sarath said:


> I find this thread most ironical. I think that green mod says it no big deal. But if the same RJ were to join TDF and post his speech here, he would be banned immediately.



Oh dear. This forum is not a nation. Try saying "F___ you" to your teacher or boss and then see the consequences. There is time and place for free speech everywhere.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 2, 2011)

noob said:


> He is telling the truth everyone knows. But his choice of words are not correct. But this is the word common people use to describe something unclean. He is a radio host not a diplomat. It's not just Government which is responsible for lack of cleanliness. It's we the people. The countries which are clean, the people themselves are disciplined and want to keep their home and country clean. Our people don't have that. At the maximum, they will clean their house and throw the junk in public areas.



Bang on target - it is us who have to change to behave in public places, learn cleanliness and hygeine, etc. People only clean their own house, but it is also their responsibility to keep the public places clean, and not throw things like disposable food packets, trash, cigarette butts, etc just about anywhere on the road but only on trash cans. But for that the city municipality have to put trash cans on every street crossing, just like I have seen abroad. I have personally seen people throwing their trash on the road through their windows or patios without any care where it falls, be it on someone else's head or someone else's car.

But I agree, foreign media cannot say like that. Try saying something against the US or President Obama in their own country or something against the Aussies in Australia or say England are talking trash (Vaughan, Laxman and the vaseline issue) and not upholding the cricket spirit in the current test series in England and see how they react. Or say something against the P_rkistanis in P_rkistan???



Tech&ME said:


> First we will have to change our culture of making ganga a graveyard!! Which in India is impossible. (Traditions!)



+1 to this.



xtremevicky said:


> Yea  .
> 
> Just like Australia is filled up with " Criminals  "



Try to say that Australians are racist and criminals with some Aussie around.


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

> Try to say that Australians are racist and criminals with some Aussie around.



He will eat me alive  .


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

Liverpool_fan said:


> Oh dear. This forum is not a nation. Try saying "F___ you" to your teacher or boss and then see the consequences. There is time and place for free speech everywhere.



"This forum is not a democracy.BANNED."
It was often used by the admins here in the old days while dealing with rebels.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 2, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Try saying something against the US or President Obama in their own country
> or something against the Aussies in Australia
> Or say something against the P_rkistanis in P_rkistan???
> 
> Try to say that Australians are racist and criminals with some Aussie around.



what's your point?
I dont think Kyle has got balls to say the same while on Indian grounds. I will personally be there to kick his butt if he does.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Aug 2, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> He will eat me alive  .



In a true democracy,you would get away with it thanks to free speech rights.
(at least from the law.He may punch you personally and get arrested.)
*waeshael.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/policees1807_468x369.jpg


----------



## Piyush (Aug 2, 2011)

Whats big deal in this?Just because an outsider said these words about us, we starting to feel angry about it!
He's saying right thing and he can say more, who can stop this?
He's saying what is truth.
We should rather change the perspective of such people by cleaning the mess out, not by asking apology because he said an apple as an apple.
its been a decade since the "Yamuna Clean up" initiative was started.
Crores were spent and the situation is even worse.Okhla biodiversity was hit badly.
Same gonna happen to ganga too, there's not a doubt in it.

Thing is many of the Indian rituals are useless and harm the environment badly
Burying a body in soil is OK, but why is it needed to throw the burnt/semi-burnt bodies into the water?

Heck...I can go pages on this.....


----------



## xtremevicky (Aug 2, 2011)

Arsenal_Gunners said:


> In a true democracy,you would get away with it thanks to free speech rights.
> (at least from the law.He may punch you personally and get arrested.)
> *waeshael.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/policees1807_468x369.jpg



I live in a practical world


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 2, 2011)

Piyush said:


> Whats big deal in this?Just because an outsider said these words about us, we starting to feel angry about it!
> He's saying right thing and he can say more, who can stop this?
> He's saying what is truth.
> We should rather change the perspective of such people by cleaning the mess out, not by asking apology because he said an apple as an apple.
> ...



Some hindu ritual. They believe doing so will lead them (dead person's souls) to *HEAVEN*

If only we can divert ourselves from such rituals, we can really have every river clean and environment friendly.

People wash their cloths, utensils, and what not directly in such rivers.



Arsenal_Gunners said:


> In a true democracy,you would get away with it thanks to free speech rights.
> (at least from the law.He may punch you personally and get arrested.)
> *waeshael.files.wordpress.com/2010/12/policees1807_468x369.jpg



So, true


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Aug 3, 2011)

abhijit_reddevil said:


> Try to say that Australians are racist and criminals with some Aussie around.


But is that even true? Yeah convicts were taken to Australia centuries ago, but that's not a point to beat them with. And you cannot take isolated case of racism in order to beat them with. Indians are more racists anyway.

What he said is very true but in real "bad choice of words" (apparently) which is not suitable in Public at all. But just think it literally means that India is a very, very unclean country and Ganga is very poorly maintained and dirty river, which is very true.

Let's even go further on Aussies language, "sh1thole" could be a pretty common usage of a word there, I would assume just like the Brits. Brits often call places which they don't like as a sh1hole in a very normal context. You often find Brits using the term b*stard in normal context as well. 

Isn't it very much possible the seeming offence is not even intended?


----------



## The Sorcerer (Aug 3, 2011)

People here give 1st preference to a person belonging to a religion for education, selling/renting houses, financing start-up businesses, jobs, school/college admissions, govt. jobs, etc. and yet We see "Breaking news" because of some unknown radio host of a local radio station made a single remark.

Indian media is funny!

Another funny thing is people will throw garbage, spit on the road, park on the wrong side of the road, go through no entry road and mess a mess for their neighbours- but when we shift to others countries, our switch is flipped.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 3, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> People will throw garbage, spit on the road, park on the wrong side of the road, go through no entry road and mess a mess for their neighbours- *but when we shift to others countries, our switch is flipped*.


Yeah, people with such behavior in foreign countries are looked down upon. In India, it's just normal, normal as in, the people worth looking down upon in other countries, are Indians.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Aug 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> what's your point?
> I dont think Kyle has got balls to say the same while on Indian grounds. I will personally be there to kick his butt if he does.



Nothing, just that people will have to think twice to say something against any country and it's people if people of that country are around, be it in their own country or a foreign country. Similarly people will have to think twice to say something against a religion when someone from that religion is around.



Liverpool_fan said:


> But is that even true? Yeah convicts were taken to Australia centuries ago, but that's not a point to beat them with. And you cannot take isolated case of racism in order to beat them with. Indians are more racists anyway.
> 
> What he said is very true but in real "bad choice of words" (apparently) which is not suitable in Public at all. But just think it literally means that India is a very, very unclean country and Ganga is very poorly maintained and dirty river, which is very true.
> 
> ...



Ok bhai, agreed.


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 3, 2011)

ToI has achieved what they wanted to achieve. They sensationalize this piece of news and received thousands of additional hits.


----------



## Faun (Aug 3, 2011)

TOIlet


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just read on ibnlive that he apologised for his comment.
So what have we achieved?


----------



## Tech&ME (Aug 5, 2011)

^^

That is all we Indian can do. Instead of taking his criticism and correcting ourselves, changing our dirty habits we run to get apologies ....


----------



## gagan007 (Aug 5, 2011)

yes, completely agree with you Tech&ME... 
I am waiting for the day when all of it will change.


----------



## sygeek (Aug 5, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> yes, completely agree with you Tech&ME...
> I am waiting for the day when all of it will change.


By the time you are waiting, all of us will be shifting to foreign countries


----------



## ico (Aug 5, 2011)

Typical yindan attitude once again.


----------

